# Zaboo Sports Germany bietet CoSponsoring Angebote



## Cloudt (4. September 2010)

*Zaboo Sports Germany vergibt MTB  CoSponsoring Plätze*
________________________________________
_Zaboo Sports Germany möchte jungen Talenten und alten Haudegen die Möglichkeit geben den Profisport näher zu kommen  Profs meets Rookies. Weiblich oder männlich alle sind willkommen !!!
_
*Erstes reines 29er Team in Deutschland nutzt eure Chance beim revival of the Hardtail!
*
Training mit einem eigenen Trainer, Betreung vom Team-Physio und Flasche bekommen vom Supporter Team, wir wollen euch alles bieten was unsere Profis auch bekommen.

Zaboo Sports wird im kommenden Jahr ein neues Engagement starten und sich hierbei sehr breit aufstellen. Wir wollen auf Europas wichtigsten Etappenrennen vertreten sein, in der Bundesliga mitreden und uns auf großen Marathons zeigen. Aber nicht der Erfolg steht im Vordergrund, sondern gemeinschaftliche Miteinander und das geschlossene Auftreten. Denn zusammen lässt sich ein Erfolg schöner feiern.

Wir sind das erste reine 29er Mountainbike Team in Deutschland und auch in der Schweiz. Wir wollen ganz vorne mit dabei sein, wenn das 29er wieder über Deutschland rollt.          29er steht für Traktion, Fahrspaß und Abfahrtsvergnügen. Unser Motto riding for a living planet kommt nicht von ungefähr, denn in einer schnellen Zeit wie heute, wollen wir unserer Natur wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken und auch auf andere Kriterien als den Erfolg Wert legen. Wir fordern & fördern Bildung, sie präsent bei Charity Veranstaltungen und bringen den ganz Kleinen das Fahrrad auf spielerische Art und Weise näher.

Die Fahrer unseres neuen Teams können aus verschiedenen Modellvarianten wählen und bekommen immer Topmaterial und das zu super Sponsoringpreisen. Darüber hinaus erhalten die Fahrer eine viel Zahl an Vergünstigungen bei Wettkämpfen, Trainingslagern und bekommen eine gezielte Vorbereitung.

Wenn du bereits jetzt Etappenrennen, Marathons oder CC fährst und mindestens 16 Jahre alt bist und schon die ersten Erfolge feiern konntest, freuen wir uns auf Deine Bewerbung. Bitte schick uns einen Lebenslauf, ein Paar deiner Ergebnisse und ein bis zwei Fotos an:

[email protected]

Wir freuen uns schon heute darauf, euch kennen zu lernen und Eure Bewerbung zu erhalten.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen 
-Riding for a living planet-

Dominic Cloudt
-Teamchef Zaboo Sports Germany-


----------



## Cloudt (5. September 2010)

Hey nochmal an alle,
damit ihr einen Eindruck von unseren Bikes bekommt, hie rmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack!

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Dominic Cloudt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloudt (10. September 2010)

Immer weiter geht's mit dem Team:

Neue Homepage:

www.zaboo-deutschland.de

Liebe Grüße 
Dominic Cloudt


----------



## Sahnie (10. September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin`s der Sahnie. Ich bin 41 und fahre an guten Tagen bei RTFs unter die ersten 50%. Bin ich ein Kandidat für euch oder habt ihr andere Ansprüche?


----------



## Cloudt (11. September 2010)

Hey Sahnie,
ja! du bist ein Kandidat für uns! Wir suchen von jung bis alt sportlich ambitionierte Fahrer und ja, da fällst du auch rein!

Bewerbung bitte an:

[email protected]

Danke und noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Cloudt (28. September 2010)

Hey an alle nochmals!

Nach unserem letzten Aufruf möchten wir nochmals ganz besonders die jungen Faherer animieren sich zu bewerben!!!!!

Wir vergeben noch mindestens 10 Plätze im Team, wir freuen uns auch euch.

Bewerbung an:
[email protected]


----------



## dickerbert (28. September 2010)

Die Sache wäre wohl interessanter, wenn man wüsste, in welchem Preisrahmen man sich bewegt? Was, wenn man 50% Preisnachlass bekommt, aber trotzdem noch zwei Riesen hinlegen muss, um an das Bike zu kommen? Dann wird das Co-Sponsoring doch eher relativ...


----------



## Cloudt (29. September 2010)

Hey,
es gibt bei uns verschiedene Stufen des CoSponsorings, welche bei 100 starten und bei 2300 aufhören, somit bieten wir jedem etwas.

Bewerbt euch einfach, eine kleine Bewerbung genügt schon und ihr bekommt einen nähreren Einblick in unsere CoSponsoring Welt.

LG
Dominic


----------



## pascal_b (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus der Schweiz und habe mich mit dem schweizer Vertreter/Inhaber bereits unterhalten und er hat mir die Angebote aufgezeigt.
Ich bin positiv darauf eingestellt und er selbst konnte mich mit seinen "Plänen" überzeugen.
Nun warte ich noch auf eine Probefahrt mit "meinem" ersten Twentyniner und wenn das nicht allzu schief läuft, dann bin ich wohl für nächstes Jahr definitiv dabei.

Ist also nichts Halbes, das die da machen, meinerseits also zu empfehlen.
Das Team, CoSponsoring wie auch die Bikes (was ich zur Zeit halt darüber weiss. Wird aber bestimmt auch gut kommen! )


----------



## pascal_b (6. November 2010)

Ich konnte heute zum ersten Mal ein Zaboo Bike fahren und zum ersten Mal ein Twentyniner noch dazu.

Bis anfang dieses Jahr fuhr ich nur Hardtail (26"), erst ab diesem Sommer fuhr ich ein Fully. So kam ich heute ohne riesen Erwartungen zum Test eines Zaboo-Bikes und muss sagen: Top!

Das grösste Bedenken hatte ich wegen der Wendigkeit, die ich an 26er so liebte. Doch diese "angst" war falsch, auch das 29er hat eine extreme Wendigkeit und macht meiner Meinung nur einen sehr kleinen Teil gegenüber 26er aus.

Wie 29er die kleineren Löcher, Wurzeln etc. "wegschluckte", das fand ich sehr interessant, davon war ich wirklich begeistert. So dem Motto "Wer Fully fahren möchte, aber nicht das Gewicht eines Fullys, der fährt 29er Hardtail". Geht wirklich bischen in die Richtung!

Das Zaboo Bike wog 9.2kg mit Laufräder von Notubes, ZTR Crest, SRAM XX Komponenten.

Die spontanen Erwartungen wurden mit diesem Bike klar übertroffen. Und nach nur einem Tag bin nun auch ich schon im 29er Fieber.

Ists wirklich mal Wert, ein solches zu fahren!


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Dezember 2010)

@Dominic: Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Team? Frage nur, da ich auf meine Email keine Antwort erhalten habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunray (12. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir, gleiches Scenario. Anfangs-enthusiasmus und dann nichts mehr ???


----------



## pascal_b (12. Dezember 2010)

falls bei zaboo germany ernsthaft kontaktprobleme auftauchen sollten, dann doch am besten mal bei [email protected] melden. Ist Zaboo Swiss, wo auch simon zahnd (inhaber) ist. er wird bestimmt weiterhelfen können.

gruss


----------



## Twenty-1 (13. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank. werd ich mal machen. kannst du dich mal bei dominic melden und fragen was da los ist?


----------



## pascal_b (13. Dezember 2010)

habe es bereits an simon zahnd weitergeleitet, der wird sich darum kümmern.
Hier in der Schweiz (zaboo swiss) ist der kontakt super und wird auch wert darauf gelegt. Sollte eigentlich in Deutschlang (zaboo germany) auch so sein.

wie gesagt, er kümmert sich darum und sonst einfach direkt bei ihm melden ([email protected]). Da bekommt man schnell antworten!


----------



## Sunray (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
@ pascal_b: Hast du schon dein Rad ?
Wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich mich über Details freuen: Realgewicht, Ausstattung, Geo,...


----------



## pascal_b (14. Dezember 2010)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ pascal_b: Hast du schon dein Rad ?
> Wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich mich über Details freuen: Realgewicht, Ausstattung, Geo,...



Nein, leider noch nicht, da die Ersten "richtigen" (nicht Testbikes) erst gerade am Zusammenbauen sind. Werde meines Ende Dezember, spätestens Anfang Januar haben.

Kein Problem, werde ich machen!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (14. Dezember 2010)

@pascal: vielen dank nochmal für den tip. ich habe umgehend eine wirkliche sehr nette antwort erhalten.

@dominic: viel erfolg bei den prüfungen


----------



## pascal_b (14. Dezember 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @pascal: vielen dank nochmal für den tip. ich habe umgehend eine wirkliche sehr nette antwort erhalten.
> 
> @dominic: viel erfolg bei den prüfungen




schön


----------



## Cloudt (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle (auch die Jenigen, die keine Antwort erhalten haben),
trotz Prüfungen hätte ich euch jederzeit zurück geschrieben, jedoch muss ich gestehn, dass ich ein neues Antivir Programm installiert habe und es mir wichtige Emails gefressen (Spam  Ordner) hat, gerade welche mit Anhängen.

Dementsprechend möchte ich mich entschuldigen, das ihr nicht auf anhieb eine Antwort bekommen habt!

Zur Info an alle: Wir werden das ganze Jahr über weiterhin Sponsorings verteilen!

Bald wird es auch einen ersten unabhängigen Test unserer Bikes geben...die Bike Sport News testet momentan.

Grüße
Dominic Cloudt


----------



## Sunray (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dominic
Was ist mit den Bewerbungen die zugeschickt worden sind ?


----------



## Dorsic (24. Dezember 2010)

Lohnt es sich denn jetzt noch Bewerbungen loszuschicken??


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Dezember 2010)

antwort steht in beitrag 20!


----------



## coldfinger (17. Februar 2011)

Ist das Team nun schon komplett?
Habe überhaupt keinerlei Rückmeldung bekommen und auch keine Reaktionen auf emails an den Herrn Cloudt

Ich hoffe, daß wenigstens die Leute bescheid wissen die dabei sind...


----------



## pascal_b (17. Februar 2011)

coldfinger schrieb:


> Ist das Team nun schon komplett?
> Habe überhaupt keinerlei Rückmeldung bekommen und auch keine Reaktionen auf emails an den Herrn Cloudt
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß wenigstens die Leute bescheid wissen die dabei sind...




Wann hast du dich bei ihm gemeldet? Er hatte mal SPAM-Probleme (Dezember, evt. noch anfangs Januar) und dadurch einige Mails nicht erhalten.

Versuche es doch per mail bei ihm einfach nochmal, oder sonst auch an [email protected] (homepage www.zaboobikes.com). Diese Mail geht an Simon Zahnd (Schweiz), da wirst du aber sicherlich innert weniger Stunden eine Antwort erhalten, auch was Team Germany angeht.

Gruss


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Februar 2011)

Der Tip von Pascal ist schon gut und richtig (ich hab mich auch direkt an Simon gewandt), aber für dieses Jahr ist das Team (lt. Aussage von Dominic) schon voll. Aber vielleicht einfach perspektivisch für nächstes Jahr mal "voranmelden". Dann hat Dominic auch genug Zeit Dir Deine Mails zu beantworten


----------

